# Looking for somewere to buy a Green Cat Snake Boiga cyanea



## MutedUziel (Jul 26, 2009)

I would like to get a Green Cat Snake (_Boiga cyanea_) Do any of you know any good sights to check or Dealers in southern Indiana. I am very new to herps. This will be my first.  Also any idea's on a fair price. 

Thank you for your time...


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jul 26, 2009)

i would try the classifieds in kingsnake.com  you can get pretty much anything you want through that site i think.


----------



## MutedUziel (Jul 30, 2009)

*No such kuck*

I tried kingsnake.com no luck there any other ideas???


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jul 30, 2009)

really nothing? you can always try the for sale/trade section here.  but i don't know of a better spot to get snakes than the classifieds in kingsnake.com


----------



## Beardo (Jul 30, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend a Boiga as your first snake, and secondly, you won't find any B. cyanea for sale since theres nobody breeding them in the US. A friend of mine had an adult female several years ago that he got from Bill @ the Great Valley Serpentarium in CA.....Bill said there were less than a dozen specimens in the country at that time and I haven't heard of or seen any in roughly 5 years or so.


----------



## ThomasH (Jul 30, 2009)

You shouldn't get a Boiga first. They have very specific care requirements. They also have a painful bite, they're refanged and can inject small amounts of venom which could easily cause medically significant side effects. The only Boiga species that is regularly available in the hobby is dendrophila, the Mangrove snake. Strikingly colored animal but usually only offered as large juvenile-adult wc imported stock.
TBH


----------



## MutedUziel (Jul 30, 2009)

Any suggestions on something similar. i want something arboreal i love the green color and slender build of Boiga cyanea... 
View attachment 79537

Thanks


----------



## Lucas339 (Jul 31, 2009)

all the green aboreal snakes i can think of are not great for beginers.


----------



## MutedUziel (Jul 31, 2009)

What about Rough Green Snakes (_Opheodrys aestivus_) from what i have read very gentle, Semi-arboreal, Non-venomous.
View attachment 79548


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 1, 2009)

most of them are wild caughts.  i don't know of anyone captive breeding these.  and they don't eat rodents so they might be hard to switch.  they are lizard/frog eaters.  ive dealt with frog eaters and they are a pain to switch over.


----------

